# NBC's 'The Black Donnellys'



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

This looks like a great show:






Kind of a 'Sopranos' meets 'State of Grace' meets "Mystic River'

I'm surprised I've never heard of it...I can't imagine an Irish-Amercian crime show can make it in network prime time. 'Providence" is great, but it is on Showtime.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

They are white...not black.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah but they live "dark" lives...

Is that show for real? I can't wait for it if it's true...and the song in the credits is by one of the best bands ever Dropkick Murphys...Everyone should check them out, they're amazing...

My jeweler and his wife, last name Donnelly, were murdered a few years back...we still haven't extradited the asshole from NY yet...I hope he fries when he gets back.

From Wikipedia.com:

The term *Black Irish* is a term used by some descendants of Irish emigrants to describe their ancestors. The term is found in Australia, Canada, Great Britain and the United States. It refers to the characteristics of dark hair and eyes, rather than fair hair, pale skin, and blue or green eyes. The term is often accompanied by a claim that the darker features are due to Iberian descent.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

More info on the show

http://www.nbc.com/NBC_First_Look/shows/donnellys/index.shtml

The Official *Donnelly* Home Page

Discover Canada's notorious family, *the Black Donnellys*, who were massacred 
February 4th, 1880 by a vigilante committee. This award-winning, popular web *...*
www.*donnellys*.com/ 

*The Black Donnellys*: Canada's Tragic Roustabouts

*The Black Donnelly's*. Thirty years of feuding between Irish 
families in Canada ended in the massacre of the *Donnelly's*.
www.crimelibrary.com/classics/donnelly/


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

From what I've just been reading, apparently this show has NOTHING to do with Canada's "Black Donnellys"...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I read somewhere that the show was loosly based on decendents of the family
from Canada.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I dunno...can't depend on the interweb for anything...Either way, looks like a good show.

Wait I got some more info:

The name of the show comes from the nickname for an Irish immigrant family who lived in Ontario, Canada in the mid-to-late 1900's. The Donnelly family was caught in a feud between Catholics and Protestants, and five family members were brutally murdered before their house was set on fire. Creator and executive producer Paul Haggis is a native of London, Ontario, and has used the local historical folklore as an inspiration for the series. However, other than the name and the family's Irish heritage, the series and the real Donnelly family have no connection.

Source: http://www.tv.com/the-black-donnellys/pilot/episode/593856/summary.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I knew that I had read something tieing the show to them LOL


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha fair enough..I'm trying to find the pilot online...looks good...wish it was set in Boston though and not NY...Granted I'm from down NYC way, but it would just be better in Boston...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Or set in Prov. RI


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Eh...I don't know enough about Providence to say ya or nay on that one.

Ok..I'm a few minutes into the pilot..they explain the "black irish" as the example I gave above....PM me if you want the link for the entire first episode...


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

*Black Donnellys*

Well, since I couldn't post in the other Black Donnellys thread, I thought I'd make it known that CBS is already cancelling it. I mean, come on, give it a chance? Move it to a dif timeslot or something.

Sign the petition if your interested.

http://petitionspot.com/petitions/Donnellys#sign


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The show is not what I expected it to be.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Dan,

Where did you hear that CBS is cancelling it? I've watched every episode since it started and I really love the show. It's become one of those shows that I have to watch every week because I'm dying to know what happens next. I don't watch much TV, but that show is pretty good.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

PearlOnyx said:


> Dan,
> 
> Where did you hear that CBS is cancelling it? I've watched every episode since it started and I really love the show. It's become one of those shows that I have to watch every week because I'm dying to know what happens next. I don't watch much TV, but that show is pretty good.


Here ya go Pearl

http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_5586999

Also mentioned on the boards on the Black Donnellys here

http://boards.nbc.com/nbc/index.php?showforum=80


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Um guys...it's on NBC.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

This stinks I really like this show.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

That's too bad, I like the show alot. I love how the brothers sort of bungle their way into everything and Tommy has to clean up the mess. But I do hate how Jenny "disapproves" that the Donnelly's are becoming mobsters, yet has no problem accepting money from them when she needs it. Typical woman!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't forget she's a whore!!!


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Great show. Gotta give it a chance NBC!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

KT,

You're right, it is on NBC. I only watch about four TV shows so I depend on my wife who has far more free time than I to do all the television navigating =)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I tape a lot of shows and pretend to catch up on the weekend...but Since I don't have an actual weekend, I just watch tv when I can. Mostly I watch full episodes of shows online.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

KT,

Last year I broke down and I spend the extra money for the DVR. It's only $7 a month here, and I can watch all my tv at my own leisure....definatley worth it.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I heard it was going to be canceled.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

PearlOnyx said:


> KT,
> 
> Last year I broke down and I spend the extra money for the DVR. It's only $7 a month here, and I can watch all my tv at my own leisure....definatley worth it.


Yeah...I am REALLY cheap...I'd rather spend my money on XM.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Well, somewhat good...they are showing the new episodes online for now. So, Monday I sat in front of my new widescreen laptop that I just bought...mmmmm...and I watched it. =)


----------

